# Miller Engineering city viaduct curve help



## TravisTheLionHeart (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all, I'm a relatively young HO railroader and brand new to this forum. I was just wondering if anyone around here has ever tried to make a curve on one of Miller Engineering’s double track city viaduct kits. I have a double track with an 18"R outside and 15"R inside curve; I have the challenge of putting this curve on the viaduct. M E's directions are a little confusing when it comes to curves so I just wanted to see if any of you fine people had any experience with these kits before I attempt to decode it myself. any help I get would be greatly appreciated!!

Cheers!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this kit at all so could you post some pictures of it? Pete
I checked their website and didn't find a bridge of any kind. If you have it online post a link to it so we can see what your talking about. Is this kit all brass?


----------



## TravisTheLionHeart (Apr 3, 2013)

haha well actually it seems I confused “miller engineering” with “micro engineering” as I have just purchased items from both companies... whoops

here is a link to micro engineering's site although it's barley even qualifies as a web site http://microengineering.com/products_br.htm

the only other scrap of information I can find on the city viaduct kit is this thread on trainboard.com which sounds similar to my own http://www.trainboard.com/grapevine/showthread.php?104762-Ho-elevated-train-layout 

However, I'm not having any trouble building the straight version of the kit; It's just the curved aspect I'm trying to understand... Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I built the Micro Engineering 210' tall viaduct kit into a curve. Going as small as you want with your curves may be pretty tight - I believe mine was ~30" radius.

I built a small wooden template of the track arrangement as it would go across the bridge, then I made the staight sections of the viaduct, laid them on the template at angles that would keep both sections "on" the template and cut a little off of the mating ends of the inside corners of the bridge sections to get them to "round" the curve. Remember - a curved bridge is a series of straight bridges connected together to follow a smoothly curved track.

With the small radii you're looking for, I would expect you need to widen the gap between the tracks as well to avoid trains bumping each other in the curve as they pass on the bridge.


----------



## TravisTheLionHeart (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow ok, That helps a lot! Yeah I wish the layout would allow me to use a larger radius and make it easier on myself, but I just need to make the best with what I need.

Right now I have about a 1" gap between the two tracks. Do you think that's enough space?


----------

